# Australian police charge two people with murder of India-born businessman



## Vikrant

Sydney  Police in Australia have charged two people with the murder of a India-born businessman last month.

A 27-year-old woman and a 32-year-old man were arrested and charged Tuesday with the murder of Shyam Dhody July 5, local media reported.

Dhody, 37, was shot dead while he was on his bed in his home at Gilston, a suburb of Gold Coast city in the Australian state of Queensland July 5.

The woman, who has been charged with the murder, was reportedly Dhodys partner and had claimed that she found his body after she returned from work the evening of the incident.

On Tuesday morning, police took the woman to Southport police station in Gold Coast and formally charged her with one count of murder and one count of attempted murder.

Hours later, police arrived at the Prince Charles Hospital in Brisbane to speak to the 32-year-old man.

The man, who was under guard after undergoing a surgery, was also charged with murder and attempted murder.

Police had suspected that Dhodys murder may be linked to an assault on him outside his previous home at the Gold Coast suburb of Molendinar March 26 this year.

Dhody had moved to the Gilston home after that assault.

After making Australia his adoptive country, Dhody had run into major financial problems with banks repossessing several of his properties.

The arrests for his murder came after extensive investigations involving a large police task force.

The woman, who is expected to appear at the Southport Magistrates Court Wednesday, has denied the charges.

She absolutely denies any involvement whatsoever in either of the alleged offences, The Courier Mail quoted her solicitor Jason Jacobson as saying.

We are going to do our best to proceed with an application to the supreme court for her bail as soon as possible, he added.

Dhodys two brothers and parents had reached Gold Coast from India July 15 and had made a fervent appeal to the people to help find his killer.

The victim had arrived in Australia 13 years ago and his wife and two children, aged eight and five, live in India.

Australian police charge two people with murder of India-born businessman | Vancouverdesi.com


----------



## Moonglow

Time for India to boycott, but then again where would the Aussies get their laborers from.


----------



## Vikrant

Indian businesses own large assets in Australia in the industries that include Aerospace, Automotive, Electronics and so on. Also, India is the largest investor and buyer of Australia's natural resources. 

Not too long ago, four Indian students were brutally murdered in Australia without involving any guns. This resulted in tremendous tension between India and Australia. Australian state of head had to visit India to calm things down.


----------



## DigitalDrifter

Yep, time to boycott. It's unsafe to walk the gravel roads of Austrailia.


----------



## Moonglow

If you have gravel, I don't where I live.


----------



## Vikrant

Also, not too long ago some Chinese students were beaten to death in some public transportation in Australia by bunch of white supremacists. Australia is a pretty dangerous place if you are not white.


----------



## Vox

but,but,but, there is no gun violence in Australia, right?

they confiscated their guns 16 years ago!!!!

and there is no racism there,too?

how could it happen?!?


----------



## KissMy

Australia should be boycotted by every country on earth.


----------



## bianco

Moonglow said:


> Time for India to boycott, but then again where would the Aussies get their laborers from.



Same place we got them from before the Indians arrived en masse.
Not many Indian labourers about...mostly students, then staying as professionals/limo drivers/clerical/IT/ and store owners.


----------



## bianco

Vox said:


> but,but,but, there is no gun violence in Australia, right?
> 
> they confiscated their guns 16 years ago!!!!
> 
> and there is no racism there,too?
> 
> how could it happen?!?




There is a 6 part TV series made by an Aussie journalist...he went to India and recruited 4 Indians from a variety of occupations, also interviewed people in the street in India...brought the 4 Indians to Australia and took them around the nation to see what they thought of the stereotype of Australia as being "Dumb, Drunk, and Racist".

The name of his series being titled just that..."Dumb Drunk and Racist".

Hilarious series.

Youtube "Dumb Drunk and Racist".


----------



## Vikrant

I just watched the first episode of Dumb Drunk and Racist on Youtube. I am going to see if I can catch it on the Netflix. The first episode was pretty accurate. 

Western media paints a very rosy picture of white countries like Australia. Indians believe hook line and sinker in western media; this sets them up for a shock of the life when they land in countries like Australia. 

When an Indian steps abroad to a white country, he expects that he is entering a country where racial tolerance is higher than India but the reality often disappoints them. For many of them by the time they learn the reality of white countries like Australia, it is too late. 

Also, Indian government has the responsibility of educating Indians who are planning to travel to Australia about the dangers of white supremacists. But it does not because it does not fit in well with the western dominated world view.


----------



## Vikrant

By the time I got to the 3rd episode of Dumb, Drunk and Racist, the agenda of the show became transparent. The show attempts to debunk the stereotype of Dumb, Drunk and Racist instead of addressing the racially motivated murders of non-white travelers and students. 

No body is saying that all Aussies are racist. However, racism is a big problem for Australian society. The experience of white tourists vs non-white tourists visiting Australia is very different. Based on my real conversation with non-whites who have lived in or visited Australia, the country is haven for white supremacists.


----------



## Quantum Windbag

Vikrant said:


> Sydney  Police in Australia have charged two people with the murder of a India-born businessman last month.
> 
> A 27-year-old woman and a 32-year-old man were arrested and charged Tuesday with the murder of Shyam Dhody July 5, local media reported.
> 
> Dhody, 37, was shot dead while he was on his bed in his home at Gilston, a suburb of Gold Coast city in the Australian state of Queensland July 5.
> 
> The woman, who has been charged with the murder, was reportedly Dhodys partner and had claimed that she found his body after she returned from work the evening of the incident.
> 
> On Tuesday morning, police took the woman to Southport police station in Gold Coast and formally charged her with one count of murder and one count of attempted murder.
> 
> Hours later, police arrived at the Prince Charles Hospital in Brisbane to speak to the 32-year-old man.
> 
> The man, who was under guard after undergoing a surgery, was also charged with murder and attempted murder.
> 
> Police had suspected that Dhodys murder may be linked to an assault on him outside his previous home at the Gold Coast suburb of Molendinar March 26 this year.
> 
> Dhody had moved to the Gilston home after that assault.
> 
> After making Australia his adoptive country, Dhody had run into major financial problems with banks repossessing several of his properties.
> 
> The arrests for his murder came after extensive investigations involving a large police task force.
> 
> The woman, who is expected to appear at the Southport Magistrates Court Wednesday, has denied the charges.
> 
> She absolutely denies any involvement whatsoever in either of the alleged offences, The Courier Mail quoted her solicitor Jason Jacobson as saying.
> 
> We are going to do our best to proceed with an application to the supreme court for her bail as soon as possible, he added.
> 
> Dhodys two brothers and parents had reached Gold Coast from India July 15 and had made a fervent appeal to the people to help find his killer.
> 
> The victim had arrived in Australia 13 years ago and his wife and two children, aged eight and five, live in India.
> 
> Australian police charge two people with murder of India-born businessman | Vancouverdesi.com



Is this an example of the Australian gun culture contaminating the rest of the world?


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> By the time I got to the 3rd episode of Dumb, Drunk and Racist, the agenda of the show became transparent. The show attempts to debunk the stereotype of Dumb, Drunk and Racist instead of addressing the racially motivated murders of non-white travelers and students.
> 
> No body is saying that all Aussies are racist. However, racism is a big problem for Australian society. The experience of white tourists vs non-white tourists visiting Australia is very different. Based on my real conversation with non-whites who have lived in or visited Australia, the country is haven for white supremacists.



Interesting.

Much of the trouble lies in the fact that visiting Indian students live/rent in lower socio-economic areas, travel alone on public transport, mostly trains, late at night, and walk thru parks alone in the dark.
Sitting ducks for thugs of all races...but Australia is a white-majority country [but not for long].
Most of the thugs attacking Indian cab drivers in Melbourne have been 'Africans'.

No way known to man that I'd travel alone on trains late at night, walk on the streets after dark[except a very short distance], let alone walk thru a park at night, alone or with a couple of friends.
Some of the parks I wouldn't even walk thru in the daytime these days.
The bad people lurk in the shadows.
Australia like anywhere else has a certain proportion of dimwitted slimeballs who'll bash you to a pulp for the fun of it or whatever you have on you at the time.
They seem to sleep all day and come out of the woodwork after dark.

The NSW State Police have dedicated "Middle Eastern Crime Squad" and "Asian Crime Squad" because those races commit a disproportianate amount of crime.

"Indian students riot at Harris Park, against violent attacks on them" the headlines screamed;

_TWO people were arrested and more than 100 others were told to move on after an Indian community in Sydney's west held a protest against racial violence last night. _

#####

Who was attacking them?
Middle Eastern men...the suburb having been taken over by Middle Eastern people after all the Whites either died or moved away.
Now the Indians haved moved in.


----------



## bianco

Indians are being racially vilified and assaulted in Australia? [by White bogans/rednecks/'white supremacists'?]

Surprises me not one iota.
Not one little bit does it surprise me.

India [and Asia] has taken/is taking our jobs as fast as it can go...legally.
Indians [and Asians] are coming to Australia and taking our jobs...legally.

eg; [google the heading 

_*Bank staff refuse to train overseas replacements *

2006

Staff at a St George Bank accounts office in Kogarah yesterday voted not to help train a team of IT workers *from the Indian outsourcing company that is taking over their jobs. *

One staff member, Cathy Samartzis, said it was like being asked to dig your own grave.

"Some people have been here a long time," she said. "They have mortgages and families and kids to feed. It makes me feel sick."

The staff, who were warned last month that they would lose their jobs early next year, were told on Tuesday that they would assist with training the new staff through a buddy system.

Their *Indian replacements * first appeared in the office on Wednesday. _

_______________________________________________________________________
**************************************************************

In my opinion, most of it originates from cricket...

2007  in India...Australian cricket team toured India.

*Andrew Symonds, Aussie player...West Indian/White descent. *...kinda like Barack Obama.


_ INDIAN fans turned on Australia in Mumbai last night, bombarding all-rounder Andrew Symonds with graphic racial taunts and personal abuse. 

An Australian photographer captured evidence of Indian crowds' racial vilification of Symonds and abuse of teammates.

The blatant racism and the photographs forced BCCI president Sharad Pawar and Cricket Australia chairman Creagh O'Connor last night to issue a joint statement deploring racism.


The 40,000 crowd erupted as Symonds left the dressingroom to replace No. 4 batsman Brad Hodge.

A deafening torrent of abuse followed the batsman of the series out to the middle.

*Many spectators jumped up and down like gorillas, spewed vitriol and made animal noises. *

Local officials reacted by flashing the ICC's anti-racism code on the venue's big screen, but it had little effect.

A rattled Symonds was out first ball and remained rooted to the crease, perhaps indignant at *an apparent second round of abuse from the Indian team after his dismissal.*

The flashing of the anti-racism code was as absurd as it was futile. BCCI anti-racism officer Ratnakar Shetty said on Tuesday he did not believe in the code he was being asked to administer.

*But as Symonds trudged off to a encore barrage of racist taunts and monkey calls, * it became clear that the issue was alive and kicking.

The BCCI ploy, supported by Cricket Australia, to try to sweep the issue under the carpet had backfired.

*The disgraceful crowd behaviour started before a ball had been bowled. Banners in the crowd read "Symonds sucks a--hole" and "Go home monkey face". *

*The Australian team was also abused during its team photo on the ground. Asked by officials to refrain from abusing the team, crowd members justified the abuse by saying it was a religious chant. * That was the defence used by BCCI officials to justify racist crowd behaviour in Vadodara and in Game 6 in Nagpur._

#####

Next minute, Indians are walking into pubs etc in Australia.
Surprises me not one iota that the bogans/rednecks attacked/attack.


Think of your most revered American sporting team...the Australian cricket team is its equivalent.


----------



## Noomi

What is wrong with refusing to train the Indian *XXXXX* who is going to steal your job?


----------



## bianco

Noomi said:


> What is wrong with refusing to train the Indian bastard who is going to steal your job?



Nothing, IMO.

People read about it in the newspaper, then a certain proportion of the them...angry and not possessed of the skills to stay calm and measured, "attack".


----------



## Vikrant

Noomi said:


> What is wrong with refusing to train the Indian *XXXXX* who is going to steal your job?



That is not a very bright approach. You need to work hard to make your life better instead of whining and complaining about success of other people. Jealousy will get you no where.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time I got to the 3rd episode of Dumb, Drunk and Racist, the agenda of the show became transparent. The show attempts to debunk the stereotype of Dumb, Drunk and Racist instead of addressing the racially motivated murders of non-white travelers and students.
> 
> No body is saying that all Aussies are racist. However, racism is a big problem for Australian society. The experience of white tourists vs non-white tourists visiting Australia is very different. Based on my real conversation with non-whites who have lived in or visited Australia, the country is haven for white supremacists.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> Much of the trouble lies in the fact that visiting Indian students live/rent in lower socio-economic areas, travel alone on public transport, mostly trains, late at night, and walk thru parks alone in the dark.
> Sitting ducks for thugs of all races...but Australia is a white-majority country [but not for long].
> Most of the thugs attacking Indian cab drivers in Melbourne have been 'Africans'.
> 
> No way known to man that I'd travel alone on trains late at night, walk on the streets after dark[except a very short distance], let alone walk thru a park at night, alone or with a couple of friends.
> Some of the parks I wouldn't even walk thru in the daytime these days.
> The bad people lurk in the shadows.
> Australia like anywhere else has a certain proportion of dimwitted slimeballs who'll bash you to a pulp for the fun of it or whatever you have on you at the time.
> They seem to sleep all day and come out of the woodwork after dark.
> 
> The NSW State Police have dedicated "Middle Eastern Crime Squad" and "Asian Crime Squad" because those races commit a disproportianate amount of crime.
> 
> "Indian students riot at Harris Park, against violent attacks on them" the headlines screamed;
> 
> _TWO people were arrested and more than 100 others were told to move on after an Indian community in Sydney's west held a protest against racial violence last night. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Who was attacking them?
> Middle Eastern men...the suburb having been taken over by Middle Eastern people after all the Whites either died or moved away.
> Now the Indians haved moved in.
Click to expand...


Safety of Indians in Australia is the responsibility of the Australian government. It does not matter who attacks Indians, it is the responsibility of Australian government to stop it. The approach that Indians are being attacked by Middle Easterners therefore Australian government can wash its hands off is stupid.


----------



## Vikrant

Australia is routinely reprimanded by UN for human rights violations of native Australian population. Australians do not want to acknowledge it and think people of the world will forget about it. In addition to native Australians, human rights of other nonwhites in Australia has been violated time and time again. Australia does not accord its population the charter of rights. People do not have rights to hearing; it is considered privilege granted only to privileged (white) people. Obama was compelled to criticize Australia on its human rights violation during his first term when UN passed a reprimand against Australia. 

Here is a the latest news on Australia's human rights violation:

*Australia violated refugees' human rights, UN says*
Australia violated refugees' human rights, UN says


----------



## Papageorgio

Noomi said:


> What is wrong with refusing to train the Indian *XXXXXX*who is going to steal your job?



Is that how you feel about other races or just Indians? And  we will continue to attack until you clean up your house before attacking ours.


----------



## Vox

Vikrant said:


> I just watched the first episode of Dumb Drunk and Racist on Youtube. I am going to see if I can catch it on the Netflix. The first episode was pretty accurate.
> 
> Western media paints a very rosy picture of white countries like Australia. Indians believe hook line and sinker in western media; this sets them up for a shock of the life when they land in countries like Australia.



I am always amazed how the so-called American racism is somehow never applied to Indians and Pakistanis who are abundant in the US - in all professions, but especially in medicine.

Maybe it is NOT the color of the skin which matters?


----------



## Vox

Papageorgio said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with refusing to train the Indian* XXXXX* who is going to steal your job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that how you feel about other races or just Indians? And  we will continue to attack until you clean up your house before attacking ours.
Click to expand...


oh, boy. aren't you surprised that if you scratch the libtard, you will find an ignorant racist ?


----------



## Vikrant

Vox said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched the first episode of Dumb Drunk and Racist on Youtube. I am going to see if I can catch it on the Netflix. The first episode was pretty accurate.
> 
> Western media paints a very rosy picture of white countries like Australia. Indians believe hook line and sinker in western media; this sets them up for a shock of the life when they land in countries like Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am always amazed how the so-called American racism is somehow never applied to Indians and Pakistanis who are abundant in the US - in all professions, but especially in medicine.
> 
> Maybe it is NOT the color of the skin which matters?
Click to expand...


I get thoroughly annoyed when I see ignorant people comparing great country like the U.S. with countries like Australia which are cited by U.N. for violation of human rights. 

Let us put things in perspective for a minute. A human being on Australian soil does not have right to hearing in front of a judge. Police can indefinitely detain you if it chooses to and in the cases of colored folks, it does. This will sound bizarre to an American because police on the U.S. soil has to present an arrested person to a judge within certain amount of time.


----------



## Papageorgio

Vikrant said:


> Australia is routinely reprimanded by UN for human rights violations of native Australian population. Australians do not want to acknowledge it and think people of the world will forget about it. In addition to native Australians, human rights of other nonwhites in Australia has been violated time and time again. Australia does not accord its population the charter of rights. People do not have rights to hearing; it is considered privilege granted only to privileged (white) people. Obama was compelled to criticize Australia on its human rights violation during his first term when UN passed a reprimand against Australia.
> 
> Here is a the latest news on Australia's human rights violation:
> 
> *Australia violated refugees' human rights, UN says*
> Australia violated refugees' human rights, UN says



We have many Aussies here and can't get a comment, other than the racial one.


----------



## Vikrant

^ Australian media is propaganda oriented media. It filters out stories that contain uncomfortable facts about Australia. As a result, the majority is not aware of the gravity of racial problems in Australia. Violence towards colored folks fueled by excessive drinking culture prevalent among white Australian population is a serious law and order problem for Australia.


----------



## Papageorgio

And nothing still, Noomi, is looking pretty bad.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is wrong with refusing to train the Indian *XXXXX* who is going to steal your job?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is not a very bright approach. You need to work hard to make your life better instead of whining and complaining about success of other people. Jealousy will get you no where.
Click to expand...


Can't work, nowhere left to work, once the Indians and other immigrants have 'stolen' your job.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wG3pwYWSP34]Anti-White Reverse racism in Australia - YouTube[/ame]
_*Anti-White Reverse racism in Australia .*_


----------



## Vikrant

There are around 70K Indian citizens who live in Australia. That is not a very large number in a country of 23 millions. Your entire hatred of Indians in Australia is way out of proportion. 

As far as "stealing job" line is considered, that is a favorite line of all incompetent people who do not work hard enough to stay relevant and therefore become irrelevant in the new world order.


----------



## bianco

Papageorgio said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australia is routinely reprimanded by UN for human rights violations of native Australian population. Australians do not want to acknowledge it and think people of the world will forget about it. In addition to native Australians, human rights of other nonwhites in Australia has been violated time and time again. Australia does not accord its population the charter of rights. People do not have rights to hearing; it is considered privilege granted only to privileged (white) people. Obama was compelled to criticize Australia on its human rights violation during his first term when UN passed a reprimand against Australia.
> 
> Here is a the latest news on Australia's human rights violation:
> 
> *Australia violated refugees' human rights, UN says*
> Australia violated refugees' human rights, UN says
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have many Aussies here and can't get a comment, other than the racial one.
Click to expand...


Give me time, while you're awake I'm asleep.
It's now 6.45am in Sydney.

Ah yes, ye olde ''refugees' human rights violations".

Firstly, let's call them their correct name "asylum-seekers/'economic immigrants' who've arrived on people-smuggling boats with no ID and no documents".

The relative parts of that articles being these;


_x.  The UN committee is considering a similar complaint from another five refugees with *adverse ASIO assessments. *

x. *those considered security risks *

x. These include a recommendation last October from one of the nation's most senior authorities on security, Dr Vivienne Thom, for ASIO and immigration officials to work on *"risk mitigation strategies and conditions" that would enable asylum seekers to be released from indefinite detention. *_

#####

What, release ID and document deficient people with adverse ASIO assessments into the community [where 'me and mine' live] on bridging visas while they're being investigated thoroughly?
No thanx !!!!
They could be Tamil Tiger terrorists, or criminals.
One leader/spokesman for one boatload of asylum-seekers from Sri Lanka [where's the war? even the Sri Lankan govt says they're 'economic asylum-seekers']...was on tv pleading their case.
It was discovered that he'd been booted out of Canada for being in some street gang and blowing stuff up.

And the rest of the People don't want them released either until they've been cleared 100% by ASIO.


----------



## Papageorgio

Noomi? Noomi? I'm missing more of your racism.


----------



## Vikrant

*
Australian political parties nastier than Taliban on refugees: Human Rights lawyer
*

Australian political parties 'nastier than Taliban' on refugees: Human Rights lawyer | TruthDiveTruthDive


----------



## Papageorgio

I think we scared off Noomi, we caught her in a racist rant and she knows it.she realizes her credibility and her honesty is  severely damaged.


----------



## Vikrant

^ I lost respect for her as well. I used to think she was a progressive person but she turned out to be a bigot. 

There is not much any Aussie can counter on what I have posted. Those are the facts about Australia. I will summarize them again. 

1. Native Australians have been marginalized in their own land. Their condition has not even figured in the national debate. 
2. Australian government violates human rights laws in dealing with refugees. 
3. There is a culture of insensitivity towards women. Women get groped in the broad day light in Australia in public places. 
4. There is a culture of excessive drinking which fuels violence. 
5. The rate of violence against colored folks is disproportionately high.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> *
> Australian political parties &#8216;nastier than Taliban&#8217; on refugees: Human Rights lawyer
> *
> 
> Australian political parties 'nastier than Taliban' on refugees: Human Rights lawyer | TruthDiveTruthDive



What a load of hogwash!

First of all, they're not 'refugees'.
Well a few of them might be.

Most though are 'queue-jumping illegals'/'asylum-seekers'...who are coming from Iran, and the rest of the Middle East mainly...*via Indonesia * from where the people-smuggling boats [small fishing boats I wouldn't sail around Sydney harbour in let alone the open ocean] are departing.
How does ''corruption in Indonesia" grab you?

About 1000 of these asylum-seekers have drowned at sea en route from Indonesia since Rudd was elected PM in 2007 on 'false' promises.  
.....tempted by the free homes, free $10,000 start up packs of whitegoods, furniture, computers, beds etc and free welfare cash of hundreds of dollars per fortnight for life doled out to them by the Left/Far left Labor govt.


That nice former Conservative Prime Minister Mr John Howard stopped the people smuggling boats back in about 2002.
He introduced temporary protection visas only [no family reunions], sent the 'boat people' home when they failed the 'genuine refugee' test,  turned some of the boats back to Indonesia when it was safe to do so, removed Christmas Island etc from Australia's immigration zone, and introduced offshore processing on Nauru in the South Pacific.
The people-smuggling boats stopped coming...nil, zero, zilch.

The Left Labor govt said something like 'racist and too harsh', and dismantled Howard's scheme...so the people-smugglers were back in business.

*Not to be confused with Australia's refugee intake program...20,000 pa genuine refugees from UN refugee camps around the globe.*

Every 'queue jumper' who pays people-smugglers and is allowed to stay takes the spot that a genuine refugee from the UN camps would've had.

The Greens signed a partnership with the Labor govt.

The people-smugglers and Indonesia are treating us like suckers...and the Left Labor govt is just allowing them to.
We the right wing People have had enough of it.
If the Conservatives [Liberal party] win the election the people-smuggling trade will be stopped again.

"Me too" Rudd the Labor party PM is trying to act like a tough guy on "refugees" before the election.
Labor Party had asylum seeker families living in shipping containers on Manus Island PNG until recently.
"Barack Obama's attack dog" and his buddies have signed up with the Left/Far Left Labor party and are here trying to get them reelected.
Look at all the lies and dirty tricks Labor is employing.


----------



## Saigon

Vikrant said:


> Also, not too long ago some Chinese students were beaten to death in some public transportation in Australia by bunch of white supremacists. Australia is a pretty dangerous place if you are not white.



Do people get gang raped there?

The 2012 Delhi gang rape case involves a rape and murder that occurred on 16 December 2012 in Munirka, a neighbourhood located in the southern part of New Delhi, when a 23-year-old female physiotherapy intern[2] was beaten and gang raped in a bus in which she was travelling with her male companion. There were six others in the bus, including the driver, all of whom raped the woman. The woman died from her injuries thirteen days later while undergoing emergency treatment in Singapore.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2012_Delhi_gang_rape_case

An Indian court has sentenced six men to life in prison in connection with the gang rape of a Swiss tourist in March.

The 39-year-old woman was raped as she and her husband were camping in India's central state of Madhya Pradesh.

, police say the attackers tied up the man and raped the woman in his presence. The men then robbed the couple of cash, a laptop and cell phone.

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2013/07/20/203993374/six-men-jailed-for-life-in-rape-of-swiss-tourist-in-india


----------



## Saigon

> 3. There is a culture of insensitivity towards women. Women get groped in the broad day light in Australia in public places.



This would never happen in India.

Except that it has happened twice this week....

Police in India have summoned controversial spiritual guru Asaram Bapu after a 16-year-old girl accused him of sexual assault.

He has been given four days to appear for questioning, police said.

Asaram Bapu has denied the charge and says he is innocent.

Earlier this year, he was criticised for saying that the victim of the Delhi gang rape would have been let off had she called her attackers brothers and pleaded for mercy.

BBC News - Asaram Bapu: India guru summoned over 'sex assault'


The trial in last Thursday's gang rape of a 22-year-old photojournalist in the Indian city of Mumbai will be fast-tracked, Maharashtra Chief Minister Prithviraj Chavan has pledged.

Mr Chavan said "stringent action will be taken against the culprits". Five men have been arrested for the crime.

The woman was attacked at an abandoned textile mill in the city. She was on assignment with a male colleague. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-23839099


----------



## bianco

Saigon said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, not too long ago some Chinese students were beaten to death in some public transportation in Australia by bunch of white supremacists. Australia is a pretty dangerous place if you are not white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do people get gang raped there?
Click to expand...


Yes.

Sydney gang rapes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_The *Sydney gang rapes * were a series of gang rape attacks committed by a group of up to fourteen Lebanese Australian Muslims led by Bilal Skaf against Australian women and teenage girls, as young as 14, in Sydney Australia in 2000. 
The crimes described as ethnically motivated hate crimes by officials and commentators[1][2][3] were covered extensively by the news media, and prompted the passing of new laws. 
The nine men convicted of the gang rapes were sentenced to a total of more than 240 years in jail. According to court transcripts Judge Michael Finnane described the rapes as events "you hear about or read about only in the context of wartime atrocities".[4]_


----------



## Saigon

Bianco - 

Which country do you feel has a worse record on rape - Australia or India?


----------



## bianco

Chinese students beaten to death in Australia on public transport?

or 'just' beaten?

China Outrage Over Sydney Train Assault

Rockdale is a 'multicultural' area.

Could've been White thugs...or Middle Eastern or some other race.


----------



## bianco

Saigon said:


> Bianco -
> 
> Which country do you feel has a worse record on rape - Australia or India?



I have no idea.
There are lots of rapists in Australia though...tis why it's not safe to walk the streets [mostly after dark].
Then there are all the girls and women raped withing families.


----------



## Saigon

bianco said:


> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bianco -
> 
> Which country do you feel has a worse record on rape - Australia or India?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.
> There are lots of rapists in Australia though...tis why it's not safe to walk the streets [mostly after dark].
> Then there are all the girls and women raped withing families.
Click to expand...


Then you need to keep an eye on international news. 

I can think of at least three major rape incidents in India that have made the front pages around the world during the last year alone. 

I'm not singling out India out here, but by any objective standard, attitudes towards rape in India seem to be amongst the worst in the world. A rape is reported in India every 21 minutes. 

You simply cannot say the same about Australia, whatever its faults.


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon,

This thread is about human rights violation in Australia. This thread is not about India. There are threads out there that discuss rape cases in India. You are welcome to join those threads. However, it is dishonest for you to disrupt this thread using India as an excuse for Australia's institutionalized human rights violations. 

I can pull the same stunt you are pulling by going into those threads that are discussing uncomfortable facts about India and offer excuses for India. But I don't because one can never solve a problem without acknowledging it. The difference between Australia and India is that India has courage and honesty to acknowledge and work towards solving the problem. 

Please do not disrupt this thread. This thread is about Australia not India.


----------



## Vikrant

Saigon said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saigon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bianco -
> 
> Which country do you feel has a worse record on rape - Australia or India?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea.
> There are lots of rapists in Australia though...tis why it's not safe to walk the streets [mostly after dark].
> Then there are all the girls and women raped withing families.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you need to keep an eye on international news.
> 
> I can think of at least three major rape incidents in India that have made the front pages around the world during the last year alone.
> 
> I'm not singling out India out here, but by any objective standard, attitudes towards rape in India seem to be amongst the worst in the world. A rape is reported in India every 21 minutes.
> 
> You simply cannot say the same about Australia, whatever its faults.
Click to expand...


This thread is about Australia and let us get back on the topic. 

*
Asylum-seekers 'tortured and raped at Australian detention centre'
*

Asylum-seekers 'tortured and raped at Australian detention centre' - Australasia - World - The Independent


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Chinese students beaten to death in Australia on public transport?
> 
> or 'just' beaten?
> 
> China Outrage Over Sydney Train Assault
> 
> Rockdale is a 'multicultural' area.
> 
> Could've been White thugs...or Middle Eastern or some other race.



You guys have to realize that it does not matter who is committing the crime, as long as it happens on the Australian soil, it is Australia's responsibility to stop it, even if Martians do it. 

I am glad that the Chinese student survived. There are so many violent cases in Australia that it becomes difficult to keep track of them all. 

Also, few years back in Australia, a young 16 year old girl was raped by a group of cops right on the police car. It could have been New Zealand, in that case, my apology. 

There are plenty of honest Australians that are trying to fix the problem in Australia. It is our duty to support them by acknowledging and discussing a solution with them.


----------



## Connery

*Moved to proper forum*


----------



## Vikrant

Judge Sentences Australia&#8217;s Ariel Castro to 19 Years Jail for Abduction, Rape of 25-Year-Old Woman He Stalked for 13 Months 

Judge Sentences Australia?s Ariel Castro to 19 Years Jail for Abduction, Rape of 25-Year-Old Woman He Stalked for 13 Months (VIDEOS) - International Business Times


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Judge Sentences Australias Ariel Castro to 19 Years Jail for Abduction, Rape of 25-Year-Old Woman He Stalked for 13 Months
> 
> Judge Sentences Australia?s Ariel Castro to 19 Years Jail for Abduction, Rape of 25-Year-Old Woman He Stalked for 13 Months (VIDEOS) - International Business Times



bianco-ilk are lobbying for longer sentences for crimes like this.

...and lobbying for shorter sentences or no prison sentences for other crimes.


----------



## Papageorgio

Vikrant said:


> Judge Sentences Australias Ariel Castro to 19 Years Jail for Abduction, Rape of 25-Year-Old Woman He Stalked for 13 Months
> 
> Judge Sentences Australia?s Ariel Castro to 19 Years Jail for Abduction, Rape of 25-Year-Old Woman He Stalked for 13 Months (VIDEOS) - International Business Times



19 years, so she'll be 44 when the stalker gets out, great that she knows her rapist will plague her again.


----------



## Vikrant

There is a sudden spike in violence against women. It is very disturbing.


----------



## bianco

There's always been violence against women...and many murders.
Men are also being bashed, and murdered on the street...including elderly men.
SW Sydney suburbs are awash will illegal guns, there are shootouts at fast food restaurant carparks, 'machine guns at 50 paces' at 1am Sundays, and a [mostly Middle Eastern] man shot every other day....bikie wars, and drug trade, said to be.
Hasn't been a shooting for 11 days now, a new cop [Nick] has been assigned...he and his men were said by the no1 radio host this morning to be "all over the bikies like calamine lotion".

Steroid-munching thugs are everywhere.
Violent rapists are being released after 10 years or so in prison, only to strike again.

The "reclaim the night" protesting women have a lot to answer for...all they're doing is putting more women at risk.


----------



## Vikrant

I think Australia should consider issuing gun licenses to people who have no serious priors. This will allow great deal of people to defend themselves against criminals.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> I think Australia should consider issuing gun licenses to people who have no serious priors. This will allow great deal of people to defend themselves against criminals.



Indeed, then I could defend me and mine from armed home invaders, thugs in the streets etc...instead of just being a sitting duck.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Indian businesses own large assets in Australia in the industries that include Aerospace, Automotive, Electronics and so on. Also, India is the largest investor and buyer of Australia's natural resources.
> 
> Not too long ago, four Indian students were brutally murdered in Australia without involving any guns. This resulted in tremendous tension between India and Australia. Australian state of head had to visit India to calm things down.




And Aussies are murderd in India all the time.
Did the Indian Head of State visit Australia?
Of course not.
'Racism' only works one way in many places today. 

Aussie Dawn didn't even make it 'out' of the New Delhi airport, raped and murdered by the cab drivers.

Closure for son of murdered Byron woman Local Gold Coast News | goldcoast.com.au | Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia

_THE son of a Byron Bay woman raped and murdered in India says he is glad the judicial case against her killers is almost over, but dreads a long appeal process.

Dawn Emelie Griggs, 59, from Byron Bay, arrived in India from Hong Kong on March 17, 2004, and was found brutally murdered near the Indira Gandhi International Airport in New Delhi. _


----------



## bianco

Moonglow said:


> Time for India to boycott, but then again where would the Aussies get their laborers from.



Time for India to keep all its people in India...then there will be less problems.
They won't be studying dodgy courses like 'cookery' etc [their own people recruiting them]and getting to stay in 'backdoor immigration',  won't be taking Aussie jobs, and won't be getting bashed and murdered.

Rudd's nephew in KKK anti-racism stunt - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

_*Several weeks ago Victoria Police reacted angrily to a cartoon in an Indian newspaper depicting one of the state's officers as a member of the Ku Klux Klan. *

India's The Delhi Mail Today newspaper published the cartoon in response to the murder of Indian student Nitin Garg in Melbourne in early January.

The Indian media has suggested the attack may have been racially motivated, but Melbourne police say there is no evidence of that. _

#####

Yes, an Indian student walks thru a park in the middle of the night, gets set upon and bashed by someone [maybe robbed], unfortunately dies, and the cops are just supposed to say it's definitely a racist attack and push a button on their computer and the killer's photo, ID and address will appear.

Would I walk thru India in the middle of the day?
No.
Would I walk thru India in the middle of the night?
Never in a million years.

Klan hoods?
That was about the final straw, Indian students/India then became 'the enemy' to many.

Violence against Indians in Australia controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_ Some students come from rural areas in India, with most coming to Australia to seek permanent residency.[4][7][8] Eapen Verghese stated in an opinion piece that the cost of living in Australian cities has made it necessary for many of these students to live in cheaper and more distant suburbs, *where there is an increased risk of encountering violent crime.*

April 2008 Indian taxi driver protest[edit source | editbeta]On 29 April 2008, in Melbourne an estimated five hundred Indian taxi drivers protested at Flinders Street Station with a sit-in protest following the stabbing of a taxi driver.[14] A similar protest was held on 19 May 2008 in Adelaide, where about fifty taxi drivers protested after an assault on an Indian taxi driver.[15] *The Victorian Government brought in mandatory safety shields later that year, but this was met with protests because of the costs.[16]* 

#####

Can't have it both ways.

Many of the attacks on Indian cab drivers were by 'Africans'.

_______________________
********************

Sydney;

Some Indian protestors were reported to be carrying hockey sticks and baseball bats. According to police, the protest was sparked by an attack on Indians earlier in the evening allegedly by Lebanese men.[29] 

In retaliation the protesters attacked three uninvolved Lebanese men, who sustained minor injuries.[30] This was believed to be the first violent reaction by Indian students against attacks on them.[31] A police dog squad was called in to control the crowd.[30]

On 9 June 2009, Indian Prime Minister, addressing the Indian Parliament said that "he was 'appalled' by the senseless violence and crime, some of which are racist in nature,"[32]

____________________________________________
***************************************


Notice Indian PM didn't address the parliament about Indian crowds in India racially vilifying the Aussie cricket team, Andrew Symonds [West Indian/White] descent in particular. 

Here's the photo;

No Cookies | Perth Now

The 40,000 crowd erupted as Symonds left the dressingroom to replace No. 4 batsman Brad Hodge.

A deafening torrent of abuse followed the batsman of the series out to the middle.

*Many spectators jumped up and down like gorillas, spewed vitriol and made animal noises.*

A rattled Symonds was out first ball and remained rooted to the crease, perhaps indignant at an apparent *second round of abuse from the Indian team *after his dismissal.

The Australian team was also abused during its team photo on the ground.

#####

Then Indians arrive in Australia and India wonders why they're being abused, discriminated against, and bashed by some people....and disliked by many others.

It's all perfectly clear to me._


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia should consider issuing gun licenses to people who have no serious priors. This will allow great deal of people to defend themselves against criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, then I could defend me and mine from armed home invaders, thugs in the streets etc...instead of just being a sitting duck.
Click to expand...


I also propose that Australian student visas should come with gun licenses so that the students can defend themselves against racist attacks.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for India to boycott, but then again where would the Aussies get their laborers from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for India to keep all its people in India...then there will be less problems.
> They won't be studying dodgy courses like 'cookery' etc [their own people recruiting them]and getting to stay in 'backdoor immigration',  won't be taking Aussie jobs, and won't be getting bashed and murdered.
> 
> Rudd's nephew in KKK anti-racism stunt - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> _*Several weeks ago Victoria Police reacted angrily to a cartoon in an Indian newspaper depicting one of the state's officers as a member of the Ku Klux Klan. *
> 
> India's The Delhi Mail Today newspaper published the cartoon in response to the murder of Indian student Nitin Garg in Melbourne in early January.
> 
> The Indian media has suggested the attack may have been racially motivated, but Melbourne police say there is no evidence of that. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Yes, an Indian student walks thru a park in the middle of the night, gets set upon and bashed by someone [maybe robbed], unfortunately dies, and the cops are just supposed to say it's definitely a racist attack and push a button on their computer and the killer's photo, ID and address will appear.
> 
> Would I walk thru India in the middle of the day?
> No.
> Would I walk thru India in the middle of the night?
> Never in a million years.
> 
> Klan hoods?
> That was about the final straw, Indian students/India then became 'the enemy' to many.
> 
> Violence against Indians in Australia controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> _ Some students come from rural areas in India, with most coming to Australia to seek permanent residency.[4][7][8] Eapen Verghese stated in an opinion piece that the cost of living in Australian cities has made it necessary for many of these students to live in cheaper and more distant suburbs, *where there is an increased risk of encountering violent crime.*
> 
> April 2008 Indian taxi driver protest[edit source | editbeta]On 29 April 2008, in Melbourne an estimated five hundred Indian taxi drivers protested at Flinders Street Station with a sit-in protest following the stabbing of a taxi driver.[14] A similar protest was held on 19 May 2008 in Adelaide, where about fifty taxi drivers protested after an assault on an Indian taxi driver.[15] *The Victorian Government brought in mandatory safety shields later that year, but this was met with protests because of the costs.[16]*
> 
> #####
> 
> Can't have it both ways.
> 
> Many of the attacks on Indian cab drivers were by 'Africans'.
> 
> _______________________
> ********************
> 
> Sydney;
> 
> Some Indian protestors were reported to be carrying hockey sticks and baseball bats. According to police, the protest was sparked by an attack on Indians earlier in the evening allegedly by Lebanese men.[29]
> 
> In retaliation the protesters attacked three uninvolved Lebanese men, who sustained minor injuries.[30] This was believed to be the first violent reaction by Indian students against attacks on them.[31] A police dog squad was called in to control the crowd.[30]
> 
> On 9 June 2009, Indian Prime Minister, addressing the Indian Parliament said that "he was 'appalled' by the senseless violence and crime, some of which are racist in nature,"[32]
> 
> ____________________________________________
> ***************************************
> 
> 
> Notice Indian PM didn't address the parliament about Indian crowds in India racially vilifying the Aussie cricket team, Andrew Symonds [West Indian/White] descent in particular.
> 
> Here's the photo;
> 
> No Cookies | Perth Now
> 
> The 40,000 crowd erupted as Symonds left the dressingroom to replace No. 4 batsman Brad Hodge.
> 
> A deafening torrent of abuse followed the batsman of the series out to the middle.
> 
> *Many spectators jumped up and down like gorillas, spewed vitriol and made animal noises.*
> 
> A rattled Symonds was out first ball and remained rooted to the crease, perhaps indignant at an apparent *second round of abuse from the Indian team *after his dismissal.
> 
> The Australian team was also abused during its team photo on the ground.
> 
> #####
> 
> Then Indians arrive in Australia and India wonders why they're being abused, discriminated against, and bashed by some people....and disliked by many others.
> 
> It's all perfectly clear to me._
Click to expand...

_

Does celebration of cricket victory warrant murder? You need help lady/man. There is something fundamentally wrong with your disposition in life. More you talk, more you reveal who you are. No sane person justifies murder of a group of people because they cheered victory of their sporting team._


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time for India to boycott, but then again where would the Aussies get their laborers from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for India to keep all its people in India...then there will be less problems.
> They won't be studying dodgy courses like 'cookery' etc [their own people recruiting them]and getting to stay in 'backdoor immigration',  won't be taking Aussie jobs, and won't be getting bashed and murdered.
> 
> Rudd's nephew in KKK anti-racism stunt - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> _*Several weeks ago Victoria Police reacted angrily to a cartoon in an Indian newspaper depicting one of the state's officers as a member of the Ku Klux Klan. *
> 
> India's The Delhi Mail Today newspaper published the cartoon in response to the murder of Indian student Nitin Garg in Melbourne in early January.
> 
> The Indian media has suggested the attack may have been racially motivated, but Melbourne police say there is no evidence of that. _
> 
> #####
> 
> Yes, an Indian student walks thru a park in the middle of the night, gets set upon and bashed by someone [maybe robbed], unfortunately dies, and the cops are just supposed to say it's definitely a racist attack and push a button on their computer and the killer's photo, ID and address will appear.
> 
> Would I walk thru India in the middle of the day?
> No.
> Would I walk thru India in the middle of the night?
> Never in a million years.
> 
> Klan hoods?
> That was about the final straw, Indian students/India then became 'the enemy' to many.
> 
> Violence against Indians in Australia controversy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> _ Some students come from rural areas in India, with most coming to Australia to seek permanent residency.[4][7][8] Eapen Verghese stated in an opinion piece that the cost of living in Australian cities has made it necessary for many of these students to live in cheaper and more distant suburbs, *where there is an increased risk of encountering violent crime.*
> 
> April 2008 Indian taxi driver protest[edit source | editbeta]On 29 April 2008, in Melbourne an estimated five hundred Indian taxi drivers protested at Flinders Street Station with a sit-in protest following the stabbing of a taxi driver.[14] A similar protest was held on 19 May 2008 in Adelaide, where about fifty taxi drivers protested after an assault on an Indian taxi driver.[15] *The Victorian Government brought in mandatory safety shields later that year, but this was met with protests because of the costs.[16]*
> 
> #####
> 
> Can't have it both ways.
> 
> Many of the attacks on Indian cab drivers were by 'Africans'.
> 
> _______________________
> ********************
> 
> Sydney;
> 
> Some Indian protestors were reported to be carrying hockey sticks and baseball bats. According to police, the protest was sparked by an attack on Indians earlier in the evening allegedly by Lebanese men.[29]
> 
> In retaliation the protesters attacked three uninvolved Lebanese men, who sustained minor injuries.[30] This was believed to be the first violent reaction by Indian students against attacks on them.[31] A police dog squad was called in to control the crowd.[30]
> 
> On 9 June 2009, Indian Prime Minister, addressing the Indian Parliament said that "he was 'appalled' by the senseless violence and crime, some of which are racist in nature,"[32]
> 
> ____________________________________________
> ***************************************
> 
> 
> Notice Indian PM didn't address the parliament about Indian crowds in India racially vilifying the Aussie cricket team, Andrew Symonds [West Indian/White] descent in particular.
> 
> Here's the photo;
> 
> No Cookies | Perth Now
> 
> The 40,000 crowd erupted as Symonds left the dressingroom to replace No. 4 batsman Brad Hodge.
> 
> A deafening torrent of abuse followed the batsman of the series out to the middle.
> 
> *Many spectators jumped up and down like gorillas, spewed vitriol and made animal noises.*
> 
> A rattled Symonds was out first ball and remained rooted to the crease, perhaps indignant at an apparent *second round of abuse from the Indian team *after his dismissal.
> 
> The Australian team was also abused during its team photo on the ground.
> 
> #####
> 
> Then Indians arrive in Australia and India wonders why they're being abused, discriminated against, and bashed by some people....and disliked by many others.
> 
> It's all perfectly clear to me._
Click to expand...

_

Australian police would beat KKK hands down when it comes to racism. You are ignoring the context in which that cartoon was published. That cartoon was published after series of Indian students were killed in Australia and Australian government did not do anything. They just basically shrugged it off  saying that since the murders were committed by 'middle easterners', there was no further need for Australians to do anything about it. Not only that, they traded racist emails among themselves to show their insensitivity towards murdered victims. 

Your philosophy is to blame the victim. My philosophy is to blame the criminal. This is where we differ. 

I have never heard of any Australian getting killed in India except in one or two rare cases. But the thing is Indian police does its best to arrest the criminal when it happens instead of trading racist jokes via email about victims.  

India is a third world country. Australia is a rich country. For you to even attempt to use India as an excuse for shortcomings of Australia is appalling. 

One more last thing, no race including Indians deserve to be murdered just because they talk funny or you do not like their food or the way they celebrate victory of their cricket team. I just hope for the sake of the humanity that Australians would learn this basic fact._


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> bianco said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Australia should consider issuing gun licenses to people who have no serious priors. This will allow great deal of people to defend themselves against criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, then I could defend me and mine from armed home invaders, thugs in the streets etc...instead of just being a sitting duck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also propose that Australian student visas should come with gun licenses so that the students can defend themselves against racist attacks.
Click to expand...


lol

Can't be having non-citizens carrying guns.


----------



## Vikrant

We have to have some way of protecting the students in Australia. Since Australian police does not want to be bothered if the culprits are 'middle easterners', we have to empower the students to protect themselves.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Australian police would beat KKK hands down when it comes to racism. You are ignoring the context in which that cartoon was published. That cartoon was published after series of Indian students were killed in Australia and Australian government did not do anything. They just basically shrugged it off  saying that since the murders were committed by 'middle easterners', there was no further need for Australians to do anything about it. Not only that, they traded racist emails among themselves to show their insensitivity towards murdered victims.
> 
> Your philosophy is to blame the victim. My philosophy is to blame the criminal. This is where we differ.
> 
> I have never heard of any Australian getting killed in India except in one or two rare cases. But the thing is Indian police does its best to arrest the criminal when it happens instead of trading racist jokes via email about victims.
> 
> India is a third world country. Australia is a rich country. For you to even attempt to use India as an excuse for shortcomings of Australia is appalling.
> 
> One more last thing, no race including Indians deserve to be murdered just because they talk funny or you do not like their food or the way they celebrate victory of their cricket team. I just hope for the sake of the humanity that Australians would learn this basic fact.



Beat the KKK hands down?
That's a joke, right?

The Australian govt left the investigating of the deaths and bashings to the police.
*Some * police exchanged racist emails.
*Some * police also persecute gay police officers.
Cops follow the cricket too.
No Indian students were murdered by Middle Eastern men in Sydney, they were 'just' beaten up.
The Middle Eastern thugs used to intimidate elderly White women [basically the only Whites left there] as well in that same area...Harris Park.
What did the cops do about it?
'Nothing'.

They weren't celebrating victory of their cricket team, they were being totally abusive and racist.
They tried the same thing on on Australian soil in a tour after that.
Did racist 'monkey rolls' on the field when they'd get Andrew Symonds out.
Harbhijan Singh the main offender.
They were hauled before the ICC tribunal and he was suspended.
They erupted in outrage, threatened to cancel their tour.
Most people said "good, go home, who cares".

No Indians deserve to be murdered, bashed, or discriminated against in Australia.
But, the way they carry on in the cricket, and the way they are taking our jobs, surely you don't really expect anyone much to like them.
So if no one much likes them, then there is going to be a certain proportion of the population that dislikes them enough to discriminate against them and attack them.
In the low socio-economic 'high crime areas' in which they live and travel alone to and from study and work...the thugs will and do attack anyone and everyone they can get their hands on, including Indians.

The police do a good job catching murderers and thugs in Australia...but usually gathering enough evidence to put before the courts to gain a conviction takes time.

http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/keyword/nitin-garg 

_MELBOURNE: A 15-year-old Australian boy was on Thursday charged with the murder of Indian student Nitin Garg , with the police saying there was no racial motive in the killing, which had sent shock waves back home. The breakthrough in the high-profile case, which threatened to derail India-Australia ties, came with the police arresting the teenaged suspect early Thursday morning. The teenager who cannot be named was produced before a Children's Court after his arrest in ... _

_MELBOURNE: An Australian court on Tuesday sentenced a 20-year-old youth to three years in youth detention for stabbing an Indian student here last year. Victorian Court Judge Duncan Allen sentenced Jesse James Donnachie to three years in a youth justice centre, saying "You were in all probability significantly affected by psychotic symptoms at the time" of attack. Donnachie was affected by a psychotic episode when he and another man stabbed..._

_MELBOURNE: In another attack on Indians in Australia, a 24-year old student from the community was severely beaten up in western Sydney. Police claim the assault was not racially motivated. The violent attack on the Indian student took place on the night of April 28, the 'Sydney Morning Herald' reported without identifying the victim. He was repeatedly hit and kicked by unidentified assailants but local police said the attack was not racially motivated, according to the report. _


----------



## Vikrant

Australian cricketers' racist behavior is not a secret. Both Sunil Gavaskar and Vivian Richards have written articles on it. Australian cricketers have been caught hitting, spitting and using obscene profanity against other cricketers on camera. Indian cricketers just do not want to put up with this and they have every right to because it is Indian money which pretty much finances ICC. Indians are not the only ones who have filed complaint against Australian cricketers. The list includes Sri Lanka, Pakistan, Bangladesh, West Indies and even South Africa. 

If you have patience you can watch this collection of footage about Australian cricketers where their thug like behavior is being shown. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZPZ6njHYSY]Australian Cricket disgraceful Acts time n again - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vikrant

The focus of this thread is human rights violation and violence in general against colored folks in Australia. So let us get back on topic. 

---

*
In Australia, Aboriginal Women Are 80 Times More Likely to Experience Violence
*

An article published by Perth News on Monday explains that Aboriginal women in Australia are 80 times more likely to be physically and sexually assaulted than non-indigenous Australians. Not twice as likely, or 10 times as likely &#8212; but 80 times more likely. At this point, given what we know about the epidemic of violence against women, and especially minority women and women of color, in developing and developed countries, we can be shocked and horrified, but not all together surprised. 

This incredible number cited in Perth News is based on recent statistics from the Northern Territory&#8217;s (NT) five major government hospitals, where both indigenous and non-indigenous women were admitted for assault. For every thousand non-indigenous women, 0.3 were hospitalized, whereas for every thousand indigenous, 24.1 women were hospitalized for assault (in other words: 80 times more).As the NT&#8217;s Children&#8217;s Commissioner, Dr Howard Bath, says, &#8220;What we are looking at is a disastrous situation in terms of the risk of violence to indigenous women. These numbers are mind-boggling. The rate of abuse of these women is enormously high and children are being exposed to this, resulting in very, very high rates of child neglect."

The perpetrators of this violence are largely Aboriginal men, and &#8220;to a lesser extent Aboriginal women and non-indigenous men.&#8221; 

Dr. Bath cited alcohol, drug abuse, overcrowding and unemployment as the lead drivers of this violence, emphasizing the former most of all.

A NT Member of Parliament, Bess Price, who has lost two of her female family members to domestic violence, maintains that other Australians know of this phenomenon, but are either hesitant to speak up, or outright hostile to those who do. In fact, she herself experienced threats and harassment when she raised the issue. 

Truth is, this violence has been going on for decades, with arguably little change. In an essay entitled, &#8220;Representing Aboriginal Women: Who Speaks for Whom?&#8221; published in 1994, the author writes &#8220;The violence to which Aboriginal women are subjected has reached epidemic proportions, and it has been argued that it constitutes a continuing violation of human rights.&#8221;  That was 20 years ago.

Those interviewed for the recent Perth News piece point out that Australians were outraged over the much-politicized rapes in India earlier this year, with people writing in to their government demanding action. And yet, there seems to be little call for action to address a very in-house epidemic of violence of their very own.  

It may at this point be worth very briefly revisiting the historical legacy of violence amongst Aboriginal populations. According to the Women&#8217;s Policy Coordinator of the Office of Aboriginal Affairs, prior to the arrival of Europeans in Australia &#8220; all Aboriginal people were treated equally; they had different roles but all had equal importance and contributed in significant ways to day to day needs and the development of society.&#8221;  In addition, while all Aborigines experienced violence at the hands of the colonizers, women in particular experienced &#8220;high levels of sexual abuse&#8221; by the Europeans. 

This brief revisiting is simply to place this contemporary violence in its&#8217; complete historical context &#8212; and to discourage any misguided attempts to blame &#8220;culture&#8221; or &#8220;tradition&#8221; for the use of violence.  It also fills out a story that is not unique to Australia, but one we have seen played out amongst other indigenous, minority and previously colonized populations. Right here in the United States we know that rates of abuse of Native American women are amongst the highest of any group &#8212; and are often attributed to substance abuse and unemployment. 

African American women have been trying to bring our attention to the alarming rates of sexual assault within their communities: Black Women&#8217;s Blueprint is an organization that recently launched a &#8220;Truth Commission&#8221; to investigate sexual assault against black women.  According to their website, while the Rape, Abuse and Incest National Network (RAINN) found that 18% of black women experience rape in their lifetime, the Black Women&#8217;s Blueprint found 60% of black girls experience sexual abuse before they are 18, and &#8220;the Black Women&#8217;s Health Imperative released a report estimating 40% of black women are sexually assaulted in their lifetimes.&#8221; 

These are shocking and completely unacceptable numbers, whether you are in Australia, or the United States. And this has been going on, without adequate uproar, for far too long. Why is it that we in &#8220;developed&#8221; countries can collectively gasp in horror at what happened in India, as Americans and Australians did alike, and yet we turn a blind or apathetic eye to what is happening in our own countries?

Violence against women isn&#8217;t something happening &#8220;over there.&#8221; It's happening right here, and its happening all of the time.

In Australia, Aboriginal Women Are 80 Times More Likely to Experience Violence


----------



## bianco

And as soon as Whitey tries to do anything about it the UN screams "Racist" at him.

UN rights chief slams 'racist' Australia

_*UN rights chief slams 'racist' Australia *


*She also criticised an "intervention" policy introduced by the former conservative government and continued by Ms Gillard, which places controls on welfare spending for Aborigines to help fight alcohol and child sex abuse in remote outback areas.*

"In my discussions with Aboriginal people, I could sense the deep hurt and pain that they have suffered because of government policies that are imposed on them," she said.

Australia's 460,000 Aborigines make up about 2 per cent of the population. They suffer higher rates of unemployment, substance abuse and domestic violence than other Australians, as well as having a 17-year gap in life expectancy. _

#####

There are 'no' jobs in the cities, let alone in remote rural areas/rural areas.
Who is doing the substance abuse and domestic violence?  

Try and quarantine some of the welfare payments for food etc and not alcohol and drugs...the UN screams "Racist".

Most Aboriginal people have jobs...the unemployment rate might be higher for Aboriginal people overall, but most Aboriginal people [varying from almost 'White' to totally 'Black', many 'Obamas' there are] are employed.

Only recently was the "Close the Gap" round of major footy.

2013 NRL Previews - Round 23 (Close The Gap Round) » League Unlimited

_*2013 NRL Previews - Round 23 (Close The Gap Round) *


A wonderful NRL initiative and the most inspiring event on the NRL calendar, Close the Gap Round not only highlights the issue around life expectancy rates amongst Indigenous Australians, but helps create cultural awareness. This weekend's purpose is best summed up by a quote from the Oxfam website;

Dally M Winner, Inaugural captain of the Indigenous All Stars, Ken Stephen medal winner and NRL Premiership Winner, Preston Campbell, on the impact of the gap in life expectancy, &#8220;For me, it&#8217;s been a huge impact and I only have to go back home to Tingha to see that. There&#8217;s huge issues with diabetes and heart problems in my community.&#8221; _

NRL help Close the Gap - NRL.com

_Indigenous-inspired jerseys, mentoring, leadership, cultural awareness sessions and Indigenous performances are among the NRL Club initiatives in the Close the Gap Round that highlights Indigenous heritage and which players hope will inspire Rugby League fans to pledge to support reducing the life expectancy gap of more than a decade between Indigenous and non-Indigenous Australians.

Johnathan Thurston, Cameron Smith and Greg Inglis are among the NRL stars urging fans to sign the pledge to &#8216;close the gap&#8217;.

Rugby League was the first sporting code in Australia to join the Close the Gap campaign with an inaugural Close the Gap Round in 2009 and this year&#8217;s game-wide activities will again highlight the importance of working to improve Indigenous health, life expectancy and education and employment opportunities.

&#8220;The All Stars and health and education programs we have across the game have helped change people&#8217;s lives but the life expectancy gap is one issue we have to keep tackling,&#8221; Cowboys and Indigenous All Stars captain Johnathan Thurston said.

Australian, Maroons and Melbourne captain Cameron Smith said: &#8220;As a parent, it&#8217;s heart-breaking to know that Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander babies have more than double the chance of dying before the age of one,&#8221; Smith said. _


----------



## Vikrant

^ Your sense of logic makes me want to shake my head. 

Try following:

- Give native Australians equal opportunity in education and employment
- Give them adequate representation in Australian governance 

There are lots of thing you could do before resorting to human rights violation. I have seen documentaries on condition of native Australians. It is horrible. It seems like alcohol and drugs is all they have access to.


----------



## Vikrant

A THIRD Labor adviser in South Australia has been implicated in a school sex-abuse cover-up at the centre of a royal commission, with emails showing the senior staffer was told about the case a month before her minister claimed to have been briefed.

Kate Baldock, a media adviser to former education minister Grace Portolesi demoted in January as the cover-up scandal deepened, refused yesterday to answer questions about her role in the affair.

Ms Baldock also declined to say whether she had told anyone in government of the rape of a seven-year-old girl in December 2010 by a pedophile school services officer.

A government spokesman said Ms Baldock was not called to give evidence to the royal commission.

Among the commission's findings were that Premier Jay Weatherill's chief of staff, Simon Blewett, and child protection adviser Jadynne Harvey were told of the incident by the Education Department, in an email alert labelled "the gravest importance" and failed to inform the Premier, when they had an obligation to do so as it "related to the safety and welfare of children".

...

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/nat...-covered-up-rape/story-e6frgczx-1226697404282


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> Australian cricketers' racist behavior is not a secret. Both Sunil Gavaskar and Vivian Richards have written articles on it. Australian cricketers have been caught hitting, spitting and using obscene profanity against other cricketers on camera. Indian cricketers just do not want to put up with this and they have every right to because it is Indian money which pretty much finances ICC. Indians are not the only ones who have filed complaint against Australian cricketers. The list includes Sri Lanka, Pakistan, Bangladesh, West Indies and even South Africa.
> 
> If you have patience you can watch this collection of footage about Australian cricketers where their thug like behavior is being shown.
> 
> Australian Cricket disgraceful Acts time n again - YouTube



LOL

Of course all the other cricket nations never sledge anyone, try to knock Aussie batsmen's heads off by bowling bouncers, and do all the other things Aussie cricketers are accused of doing?
Oh no...not much!!! 

Racially vilify Aussie cricketers on the field in their own languages...thinking no one can understand.

btw, bowling bouncers at the batsman's body/head/chest is perfectly legal...he has a bat, a helmet and feet that move.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> ^ Your sense of logic makes me want to shake my head.
> 
> Try following:
> 
> - Give native Australians equal opportunity in education and employment
> - Give them adequate representation in Australian governance
> 
> There are lots of thing you could do before resorting to human rights violation. I have seen documentaries on condition of native Australians. It is horrible. It seems like alcohol and drugs is all they have access to.



It might seem that way, but...it's complicated;

Firstly...in 1967 there was a referendum, passed 90% [by White people] to make Indigenous people equal, and no longer "Flora and Fauna" and discriminated against.

Change takes time.
Land was then returned to Aboriginal Land Councils nationwide [can't be having cities and towns and homes that citizens have paid for though].
...if tribes could prove a claim that they had 'spiritual links to the land'.

Then, there was gazetted that the Aboriginal nation would have its own flag.
"Two races, two nations, two flags", basically.

Australian Aboriginal Flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Then the Aboriginal nation wanted self-determination...granted.
ATSIC was set up to oversee it all.
It was a dismal failure...a big waste of 15 years.

Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander Commission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_The Aboriginal and Torres Strait Islander Commission (ATSIC) (19902005) was the Australian Government body through which Aboriginal Australians and Torres Strait Islanders were formally involved in the processes of government affecting their lives. A number of indigenous programs and organisations fell under the overall umbrella of ATSIC.

The agency was dismantled in 2004 in the aftermath of corruption allegations and litigation.[1] ATSIC was criticised for being dominated by males.[2]_


______________

Way out in the 'never never land', Aboriginal people live traditional lives;

An example;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYUvAVdMsik]Slim Dusty -- Plains of Peppimenarti. - YouTube[/ame]
_Slim Dusty -- Plains of Peppimenarti. _


The federal govt, and the Aboriginal Housing Company provides public housing in cities and towns...rent of some amount has to be paid from job income or pension income.

Some Aboriginal people make their own housing on Aboriginal land, rent free;

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC-A6SP3EsQ]Humpy - YouTube[/ame]
_Humpy _


----------



## bianco

Instructive article;

Large town of Alice Springs...in the centre of Australia..."near Uluru";

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

_*Destroyed in Alice *


Alice Springs is in deeper trouble than is widely understood. For many locals, driven to despair by the township's drug and alcohol-fuelled violence, the only way is out 
IT'S 10pm, the witching hour in the heart of Alice Springs, the time when trouble really starts. KFC has closed its doors, the lights from the 24-hour shop over the crossroads gleam, the cars cruise by with menace, the crowds of bush Aboriginal boys and girls, teenagers and younger, grow thick.

There they are, in the deep shadows of back alleys, parks and vacant blocks, mobiles shining in their hands as they plan their moves, and dodge and weave between the security patrols, the little ineffectual posses of youth workers from different agencies and the police vans drifting up and down the streets.

Here's the action, at the streetlights where Stott and Todd meet: the pick-up point for grog, ganja, adventure, sex and any combination of all these.

What can you see here -- for it is a theatre of a kind, where the tragicomedy of Aboriginal Central Australia is played out each night before the helpless eyes of the authorities?

You can see boys and girls as young as 10 years old marauding about at midnight, with their slightly older brothers and sisters, who are walking at speed, drinking from their hidden alcohol containers: you see cars laden with illegal grog stopping to pick up teenage girls and whisk them off; here's the madam, with her girls for sale, and that's one of the African gang cars, driving by and checking out the talent, and choosing the girls they like.

At the KFC carpark, as if in the front-row stalls, old bush men from the desert communities pull up: "Just looking," they say, and grin, and mingle. Things are tense: a security car pulls into a building site. Seventy teenagers, some with their knife-blades open, converge on the lone guard: he flees.

Police drive slow: "Go home," they call out, "Don't you have a home to go to?", but the crowds just laugh, and melt away and reform in the shadows down the block.

A white minivan screeched to a halt at this corner last week: four white youths jumped out, pummelled a group of bush blacks with punches, and hurtled off into the night.

The desert boys wait at the traffic lights: if an incautious couple of backpackers are dumb enough to walk that way, it's harassment, menace, taunts and chase._

etc

#####

Got any solutions...we'd love to hear them.


----------



## Vikrant

bianco said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Australian cricketers' racist behavior is not a secret. Both Sunil Gavaskar and Vivian Richards have written articles on it. Australian cricketers have been caught hitting, spitting and using obscene profanity against other cricketers on camera. Indian cricketers just do not want to put up with this and they have every right to because it is Indian money which pretty much finances ICC. Indians are not the only ones who have filed complaint against Australian cricketers. The list includes Sri Lanka, Pakistan, Bangladesh, West Indies and even South Africa.
> 
> If you have patience you can watch this collection of footage about Australian cricketers where their thug like behavior is being shown.
> 
> Australian Cricket disgraceful Acts time n again - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Of course all the other cricket nations never sledge anyone, try to knock Aussie batsmen's heads off by bowling bouncers, and do all the other things Aussie cricketers are accused of doing?
> Oh no...not much!!!
> 
> Racially vilify Aussie cricketers on the field in their own languages...thinking no one can understand.
> 
> btw, bowling bouncers at the batsman's body/head/chest is perfectly legal...he has a bat, a helmet and feet that move.
Click to expand...


Who said anything about bowling bouncers being illegal? 

Aussies have been caught on camera kicking other cricketers. They have been caught spitting on other cricketers. They have been caught cheating way too many times.


----------



## bianco

*Some * players have been caught cheating.
*One * kicking incident that I remember...maybe the person being kicked said something the kicker didn't like.

Ahem...match fixing in the sub continent.

Speaking of cheating;

Ashes 2013: Stuart Broad cheat storm after England star refuses to walk | Mail Online


----------



## bianco

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnV1L3kBIR0]Harbhajan & Symonds MONKEY issue -- PART I - YouTube[/ame]

Interesting.


----------



## Vikrant

^ Australian media misrepresented what actually transpired in the field. Harbhajan Singh said "Maa Key" in Punjabi which is not monkey. That shows how ignorant Australian media is.


----------



## bianco

Harbhajan did 'monkey rolls' on the field.

Harbhajan has form, say hosts - Cricket - Sport - theage.com.au

_HARBHAJAN Singh might be protesting his innocence over his alleged "monkey" taunting of Andrew Symonds, but the Australians insist he is a repeat offender. _


----------



## bianco

Then there's this;

Any wonder there is immense dislike [by many people] in cricket nations of the said 'Afro-Asia bloc'? 

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

_*Afro-Asian bloc rejects John Howard's bid for ICC presidency  *


Six of the 10 major cricket nations signed a letter opposing Howard as a candidate while a seventh, Zimbabwe, did not sign but is one of the main agitators against him.

Howard's only supporters were the three white nations: Australia, New Zealand and England, reinforcing the power of the Afro-Asia bloc in world cricket.

Under a rotational five-region electoral process, Howard was the joint candidate from Australia and New Zealand and should have been rubber stamped as the next ICC vice-president months ago. _

#####

Yes, the Afro-Asian bloc chose to side with Zimbabwe!  

They made their bed.
Australia should've immediately crossed all the cricketing nations except NZ and England off their Christmas card list, cut the phones off, and cancelled all future tours involving them...both in their nations and in Australia.
Cut them loose...never to be spoken with again involving anything 'cricket'.


----------



## Vikrant

*Rape charge for WA desert death man*

Rape charge for WA desert death man - The West Australian


----------



## Vikrant

*
Popular Australian entertainer faces child rape, child porn charges in England
*

Popular Australian entertainer faces child rape, child porn charges in England | The Raw Story


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> *
> Popular Australian entertainer faces child rape, child porn charges in England
> *
> 
> Popular Australian entertainer faces child rape, child porn charges in England | The Raw Story




Make that "used to be popular".


----------



## bianco

Woman sexually assaulted in Prahran apartment building

_A young woman was sexually assaulted in the foyer of an apartment building in Melbourne's inner south-east late last month by a man who followed her, police say.


Police have released an image of the man taken from closed-circuit television in the hope that someone may be able to identify him.

The offender is believed to be of medium build and of Indian or sub-continental appearance.
_


----------



## Vikrant

He looks white Aussie to me.


----------



## Papageorgio

Noomi said:
			
		

> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it okay for churches, though? Everyone knows that a church won't marry a gay couple, why the different rules?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have religious freedom in this country and it is a basis of all our freedoms. One should not be forced to give up their sacred views to amuse another person.
> 
> I still would like you to address your comments about Indians. I find it very hypocritical of you to demand others to end their bigotry, while you seem to practice yours.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said anything about Indians?
Click to expand...


In another thread about an Australian piece of scum, killing an Indian, you replied,



			
				Noomi said:
			
		

> What is wrong with refusing to train the Indian *XXXXX* who is going to steal your job?



Now it seems that the moderators X'd out your defamatory word, but since you posted that a couple weeks ago, you have failed to answer any questions about this racist statement.


----------



## Papageorgio

.


----------



## Papageorgio

.


----------



## bianco

Vikrant said:


> He looks white Aussie to me.



Then you need some new glasses.


----------



## Vikrant

^ You need to less hate.


----------

